# Looking for front door awning ideas



## bashley83 (Nov 9, 2010)

2 years ago we bought a 1952 stone cottage. unfortunately over the front door is an ugly aluminum awning. we want to replace it with something more fitting of the rest of the house. we just had a new roof put on, and its exacerbating how ugly the awning is. we'd like of course for the new structure to provide rain cover. we are considering a pergola design and growing vines...any ideas would be great..ive posted a picture of the front of the house

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/1160382.jpg/


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of homes with accent metal roofing above doors and windows. The majority of the roof is covered in shingles, but above some of the doors and windows is metal roofing generally copper in color or a dark bronze color. Seems to be above a lot of bay windows. There are some neat looking metal awnings, but I'd be going with a brown or aged bronze color. Do a google image search for copper awning and you'll find a lot of nice looking ones that would be an eye catcher instead of an eye sore.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would build an over hang on the front. Take the sloped area that's there and use it as a model, but raise it higher on the roof and extend it out over the area where the awning is now. You will need posts to support the end.
This way it looks part of the house and not something slapped on the front.


----------

